# Midwest Hay and Straw - Iowa



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Midwest Hay and Straw Co. - Tuesday, July 22, 2008
Maurice, IA

Receipts: 18 Loads Week Ago: 8 Loads Year Ago: 12 Loads

All prices dollars per ton, except straw, dollars per bale.

One load Small Squares equals approximately 5 tons;
Large Squares and Large Rounds range from 10-25 tons per load.

All classes mostly steady with last week's light test.

Alfalfa: Large Squares, 2 loads: Good 90.00-95.00.
Large Rounds, 8 loads: Premium 132.50, Good 95.00-117.50,
Fair 80.00-90.00.

Grass: Small Squares, 2 loads: Good 90.00, Fair 77.50.
Large Rounds, 6 loads: Good 95.00-100.00.

Source: USDA-SD Dept Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_GR313.txt


----------

